# North Carolina area



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey guys, I would be interested in getting together with other North Carolina haunters/forum members to meet and greet or a make and take.


----------



## N. Fantom

Hey! I'm about 40 min away from downtown Raleigh


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'm southeast of Charlotte. A NC/SC meet and greet would be really cool. We could maybe even meet up at a convention like the Mad Monster Party Convention March 22-24th, 2013.


----------



## Pumpkin5

SPOOKY J said:


> I'm southeast of Charlotte. A NC/SC meet and greet would be really cool. We could maybe even meet up at a convention like the Mad Monster Party Convention March 22-24th, 2013.


:jol:That sounds like a stellar idea SpookyJ, I have not even heard of that convention. I guess we could all meet up and see how we all get along and then plan a Make & Take from there? That may be the best way to attack this thing!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That sounds like a stellar idea SpookyJ, I have not even heard of that convention. I guess we could all meet up and see how we all get along and then plan a Make & Take from there? That may be the best way to attack this thing!


2012 Was the first year for this convention. I was unable to go at the last minute, but had friends from Wilmington who had a blast and will be back for 2013. The web site is not updated for the next one yet, but this is more of a Horror convention. Lots of actors to meet, memorabilia, cars and props from movies. They also had a shuttle running folks to the Haunted Mill in Belmont, and makeup artist airbrushing patrons into zombies.


----------



## robb3369

Hey... I'm in Cary, NC (right next to RDU airport)... Let's get something on the calendar so we can meet each other.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay guys and gals....so far it looks like four of us are interested....SpookyJ, Fantom, robb3369, and me, Pumpkin5....can all of you guys name a date that works for you guys for a MnT and we will kind of go from there??? I have a whole body shop filled with tools and stuff and I can definitely get the space all equipped out for us. Plus I am doing my first Cauldron Creep this year for Halloween...so this could be a first MnT for our group....just give me some feedback guys. We want to be a great MnT and be the most fun in a weekend or weekend day depending....but I need feedback and please don't make me stoop to PMing you guys....help me...help you....also Rubberband may want to come in for the MnT.....he is a drive though......but come on...we are going to have to drive a little either way.....
Come on Guys!
Jana


----------



## Darcula

*metoo! <3*

i'm in duncan sc at the moment, but i'm originally from shelby, nc. i have family in Raleigh and Greenville, ncso i might be able to talk my hubbs into showing up. i also looooved the Mad Monster Party Convention idea. charlotte isn't too far away for me. but since that's next year, were we thinking about meeting before halloween this year?
:jol:
or is it too close to the season already?
dar.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Darcula said:


> i'm in duncan sc at the moment, but i'm originally from shelby, nc. i have family in Raleigh and Greenville, ncso i might be able to talk my hubbs into showing up. i also looooved the Mad Monster Party Convention idea. charlotte isn't too far away for me. but since that's next year, were we thinking about meeting before halloween this year?
> :jol:
> or is it too close to the season already?
> dar.


:jol:Hey Dar...I am just so anxious to get something started here in NC. Other states have monthly meetings. They are really dedicated..but my theory is, you have time for what you make time for. How do you feel? Let's talk....I definitely want to get something started here and it doesn't have to be here in Goldsboro, I was just offering because I have the space...
Jana


----------



## robb3369

Personally I'd like to do a coffin for a M&T based on the ScareFX plans... http://www.scarefx.com/project_coffin.html but I'm up for anything in the area...


----------



## robb3369

Don't know if anyone is interested but the Central VA Haunters Group is meeting up at Busch Gardens on Friday, Sept 14th for their monthly meeting at 5 pm. Also, it's Howl-o-Scream opening day.


----------



## Darcula

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Hey Dar...I am just so anxious to get something started here in NC. Other states have monthly meetings. They are really dedicated..but my theory is, you have time for what you make time for. How do you feel? Let's talk....I definitely want to get something started here and it doesn't have to be here in Goldsboro, I was just offering because I have the space...
> Jana


Yeah I'm verrrrry interested in getting something started. Only, I'm not sure I know exactly what a M&T is. Do you bring things you've made and trade them? Do you bring materials and make stuff there? Is it like a show and tell and meetup? I'd LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE <3 to hang with other haunters, no one here understand me and I'm all friendless..... :undecidekin:
ANYWAY let's totally get stuff started.
Since it's soooo close to Halloween already, maybe we could all meet at a haunt somewhere in Charlotte or Rock Hill or something, so there's no pressure to make another prop for those of us who will already be in the thick of the haunt season, then next year we could start like quarterly M&Ts? 
I'll get a job soon, and then could afford travel, hobbies, and fun, not in that order, so I won't be good for much when show up, other than cleaning, helping in the kitchen, being silly, and fantasizing about autumn and Halloween. And whatever odds and ends need doing. 
If it's every month, I won't be able to come, unless I could crash somewhere. And others who live farther out from you might feel the same. We'd be a burden on you. (unless you scream HOUSEPARTY!!! then i bring homemade booze. no joke. working on a pumpkin beer recipe now.) :eekin: :coolkin:
Looking forward to hearing back from you, we can start this in private messages if you want, or continue on this way. lemme know.
dar.
<3


----------



## Pumpkin5

robb3369 said:


> Personally I'd like to do a coffin for a M&T based on the ScareFX plans... http://www.scarefx.com/project_coffin.html but I'm up for anything in the area...


:jol:Are you handy Robb? Can you build? I can get all the free pallet wood for the group that we need...but we would have to take it apart, plus that would be a cumbersome load for each person to lug home. I have read that a reciprocating saw works best because you don't really worry about having perfect flawless wood...and nail heads just add "character". Maybe a few of us could work on one thing, and a few others something different. I just sort of wanted the group to do something at least one of us has experience with. The 'blind leading the blind' wouldn't be that great. I am trying to coax some of the well established MnT haunters to venture to NC to help us with our first MnT and for me it would need to be after the first of the year, maybe in February. That is not saying we couldn't meet up before then for like a Greet and Meet (is that even legal? ha, ha). 
Dar, you may want to look over some of the other MnT group's threads. They post a lot of pictures and Joiseygal even has a whole vlog on YouTube and she shows a lot of footage from their MnT's. Or just do a search on YouTube and you can find a lot of MnT group videos. The general idea is a group of haunters get together and they work on props for a day or a whole weekend, depending...each MnT group is different, and we can decide what we want to achieve with ours. I warn you guys, I am kind of partial to the NJ/PA group because they have so much fun and have become really close friends.  That is sort of my goal with the NC MnT group....Didn't you go to Ironstock? I think that was more of a party scene, but you get the general idea of haunters and how great they are.


----------



## robb3369

Note to board admin... please upgrade to vB4... it has auto-save.

I feel that I'm pretty handy, but I agree with the pallet wood. We can work on something smaller and lighter or even do more of a workshop style thing where each person can share their knowledge on an area they are well versed in. I can share how to setup simple Pneumatic props (ankle ticklers, air cannons, etc) and control them and a few lights with a "key banger" type controller with a motion sensor, DMX control them via a computer, or with the new MonsterShield's Arduino based prop controller. 

Just a thought... But we can always get together and share my fresh batch of Candy Corn Vodka...


----------



## Pumpkin5

robb3369 said:


> Note to board admin... please upgrade to vB4... it has auto-save.
> 
> I feel that I'm pretty handy, but I agree with the pallet wood. We can work on something smaller and lighter or even do more of a workshop style thing where each person can share their knowledge on an area they are well versed in. I can share how to setup simple Pneumatic props (ankle ticklers, air cannons, etc) and control them and a few lights with a "key banger" type controller with a motion sensor, DMX control them via a computer, or with the new MonsterShield's Arduino based prop controller.
> 
> Just a thought... But we can always get together and share my fresh batch of Candy Corn Vodka...


:jol:Hey Robb...the Candy Corn Vodka sounds like a plan! Are you serious?! Yummy! We can figure out what we all want to do before we set a date and the pallet wood projects some people really want to do and if you have a truck/SUV, then it would definitely be something that could be done and taken home. You are in Greenville right? So really close to me. I actually am going to be doing a 'ground breaker' style coffin this year (hopefully) with a grave grabber style guy reaching out. If you know pneumatics then that will be SO HELPFUL and I am sure we will all find 'our place' in the group! What the "Master" MnT guys have told me is get a good core group, and that you only need a couple of haunters to start with and then people will come as we become established. I am excited guys! I think this is going to be a fun MnT group and maybe one day as great as the NJ/PA group! (...Maybe even...gasp...shriek...better????)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I hope y'all have a good time... sniff ... someday I'll find someone in MY area to have Halloween fun with ... sniff.

Did it work? Is the sympathy flowing? Just kidding, I'd love to see pictures of the whole thing. Drink a Toast to Halloween with the CC Vodka for me!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I hope y'all have a good time... sniff ... someday I'll find someone in MY area to have Halloween fun with ... sniff.
> 
> Did it work? Is the sympathy flowing? Just kidding, I'd love to see pictures of the whole thing. Drink a Toast to Halloween with the CC Vodka for me!


:jol:Come play with us Dr.M!  People come from all over to go to the NJ/PA MnT, you are sooo close to us! I am still going to try to go to the New Jersey MnT to see how it is done first hand. I want the NC MnT to mimic the oldest and most long lived MnT around. I promise to make crab quiche if you come...and Robb's Candy Corn Vodka!!! Come onnnnnnn! You can bring the family, my husband I will take you guys out for dinner! It will be FUN!!! Plus, I could use a guy like you at the MnT...you are a creative genius!


----------



## robb3369

Actually Pumpkin5, I'm in the Raleigh area, just one exit down from the RDU airport. The other thing to do with the pallets is to a MIB (Monster in box) with pneumatics and a few lights. I think MonsterGuts.com sells two different MID kits, one with the lid opener and the other without. Add a controller, sounds and light...

Now as far as the Candy Corn Vodka goes...









1/2 cup of Candy Corn and 1 1/2 cup of Vodka (used Crystal Skull since it was fitting) and combine and let "soak" for 12-24 hours. Then strain a few times thru a fine mesh filter and final screening through a coffee filter... Put in freezer and enjoy the next day.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I just happen to HAVE a fine bottle of Crystal Skull, so I feel I MUST try this. I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks!!


----------



## silentskream

Hey I'm in NC too! I'm btween Greenville and Raleigh (closer to greenville) but I work in Raleigh a lot during the week.


----------



## Joiseygal

Looks like you guys have enough people to start a Make and Take!  Now plan out a date and place. Once you guys get together and start the process than before you know it you will be doing it daily. Good Luck guys and gals! It is so much fun and you learn so much from everyone's individual talents.


----------



## N. Fantom

robb3369 said:


> Just a thought... But we can always get together and share my fresh batch of Candy Corn Vodka...


I'm up for that. lol


----------



## SPOOKY J

February is fine for me. Maybe we should get a short list of projects together so we can get seasonal supplies now with coupons. I want to do a grave escape, one arm grave grabber, restless (I started but doubt I'll finish this year) for next year. I wouldn't mind getting into pneumatic props, but I'm not sure what my budget for 2013 is yet.


----------



## silentskream

i'm very new to prop-making.. and have only done styrofoam..
are make and takes make first and then take it? or get together at the make and take and make it there? i'm guessing the former. 

i wouldn't mind trying to get something assembled for february.. it seems a long way off, but i know that it will fly by with all the holidays stuffed in there.

It would be cool if we could do an event where we all collect as much random supplies as possible and bring it to one central location, and spend a day/weekend together trying to make something out of it, Face-off style... but that would be a huge endeavor.


----------



## RowlandHarris

*Wish I was in NC... but will be for All Hallows Eve!*

I live in Northern Michigan (for now), and join with my brother-in-law at Halloween to build a haunt at his NC home (just north of Raleigh). We're two electrical engineers who love to make animated props!

When I move down there, I'll have to meet up with you guys!


----------



## SPOOKY J

RowlandHarris said:


> I live in Northern Michigan (for now), and join with my brother-in-law at Halloween to build a haunt at his NC home (just north of Raleigh). We're two electrical engineers who love to make animated props!
> 
> When I move down there, I'll have to meet up with you guys!


Very cool. Come on down. I have a lot of relatives in Dearborn area. Has your brother in law joined our group yet?


----------



## Pumpkin5

RowlandHarris said:


> I live in Northern Michigan (for now), and join with my brother-in-law at Halloween to build a haunt at his NC home (just north of Raleigh). We're two electrical engineers who love to make animated props!
> 
> When I move down there, I'll have to meet up with you guys!


:jol:Electrical engineers would be very welcome in any MnT around! It would be cool for you guys to join in because I am good at artistic stuff, but the nuts and bolts and mechanical stuff I defer to my husband. (but I am very willing to learn) I am building my second animated prop ever this year, a Cauldron Creep. (I have a FCG that I did a few years ago.) Our first MnT is tentatively scheduled for February 2013 and if your brother-in-law has any interest in coming, he can contact me or SpookyJ, he doesn't have to be a forum member to participate. (although why wouldn't you want to be?)


----------



## usafcharger

Did the Feb MnT happen yet? I would be totally interested in this! I'm baby stepping into pneumatics and controllers this year.


----------



## usafcharger

Pumpkin5, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay North Carolina folks...I have to move my MnT date back due to the fact that we are updating our shop and switching from solvent paint to waterborne.....lots of changes for us and I have to get this all switched over and running smoothly...plus we are changing paint companys....a lot of red tape and worries...sorry it can't be sooner...but.....well.....
Bear with me until May and then I should be good to go. I have PM'd you guys but I just want your input. What prop do you want to make? I like both the Swaying Zombie that Cyclone Jack did or a grave grabber.....or other suggestions would be good as well. If we do the swaying zombie I think I can get the wiper motors for little or no cost...I just need a head count and we can go from there. I am really looking forward to this. Holler at me.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey of the members I have heard responses from, I have usafcharger and Spooky J that are coming to the MnT in May. Okay guys, of all the vast possibilites for our designated "Prop builds" what would you guys rather do? I was thinking the Swaying Zombie Prop by CycloneJack, or a Grave Grabber, or a Tombstone Pop Up....
You guys decide and we will go from there. I love all three props...so you pick...we build...Yay, NC haunters!!!


----------



## usafcharger

i will go for the grave grabber


----------



## Troll Wizard

Wow, I really wanted to attend! Well in spirit anyway! Guess I'll just have to wait till May now. I will attend in spirit then! Yeah, that's what I will do! 

Side note: (Interesting that your changing over to waterbased acrylics, instead of still using standard (oil) acrylics. Used to sell Sherwin Williams car paint when I managed the paint store sometime ago. We also carried water based as well. Prices must have gone way up on this. It was expensive then.)


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'm still in for the grave grabber, may even have time to do the swaying guy too. Both projects look pretty easy to do with some team work.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That sounds good Joe....both it is. (I like the way you think, less is not more, more is MORE!) I will get the wiper motors for all three of us then. I will try to get them off fairly new vehicles if I get the choice. If everyone wants to go ahead and make your grabber arm in advance, that would be good so we just have to do the assembly. We are probably being overly industrious for our first MnT...the other MnT groups are probably just shaking their heads.....


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sweet!!! I just looked over my calender for May. Looks like I'm good except for May 17-19. My wife is going on a retreat with her scrape book cult. And Sunday's are out since I have to work every sunday night. I'll check and see how many deer motors I have left. I bought a case but I forget how many I've used so far.


----------



## usafcharger

i have class out of state til the 23rd, totally spaced on it, and im off work the week after that


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:So guys, would the 25th be the date? Is that too soon for you Jason since you will just be getting home the 23rd? What about for you Joe? The 25th works for me but we need it to work for all if us.
And Joe, I have a shiatsu massager for you and I think Jason has like, twelve or something like that...


----------



## usafcharger

it would probably be a safer bet for the following weekend as I don't know exactly what I'm going to have going on whenever I get back.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, let's see how it pans out. I will be in touch.


----------

